# Splat



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

My boy flying high in the sky like no body's business 😂❤


----------



## Darcie (Nov 25, 2018)

Wow he is so cute!


----------



## OddDarkMatter91 (Dec 28, 2018)

He says thanks! 🎈


----------



## Hedgekitty (Nov 11, 2018)

Awww! He’s adorable!


----------



## Kara Prim (Jan 31, 2019)

Another albino! They're such cute little monsters!( Maybe that's just mine, tho... :/ )


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

Lol no trust me, mines just as big as a monster as the next one 😂😂


----------

